# An age limit to protein powder??



## Elmo

Hello

I have a 14 (nearly 15 I am reminded) step son who has been weight training. He has now asked for Protein Powder!

What are your views on this?

My views are that as a teenager and growing, he should be getting his protein from his diet. From studying sport and exercise I know that there are conflicting views not only on teens training but also taking supplements even like protein powder. But I take it....and even though I'm an adult, I know after a hard workout I should feed my muscles so that theycan repair and grow to reap the benefits of the training.

Was interested in what everyone else had to say about it.

Thanks

Elmo


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

mate tbh i dont think it would hurt him as there is a guy on here (cant remember his name) but he is only 15 or 16 and competes and looks awsome for his age!

I really dont think that it will hurt him one bit if it was my son i would let him have it after all if he is serious about his training and also his diet etc atleast you know he wont be out there drinking like all these other chavs etc or using drugs!


----------



## YoungGun

He does not really need it if his diet is good, however if you were to let him have it, it would not do any harm.

Thing is it's pointless unless he has learnt a little bit about diet and training.


----------



## iron head case

Hi there,

as a gym owner i have been asked this many times before.

Protein powder is just the same as eating chicken or fish etc,

If he is serious about his training, i cant see any harm in having a shake or 2 per day.

This will boost his protein intake and help his muscles recover and grow back bigger.

This will not harm him in anyway and i would much prefer 1 of my kids training serious

and taking care of their nutrition, rather than smoking and drinking or taking drugs.

Make sure he is having good guidance with his training plan.

Be proud of him and support him.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

YoungGun said:


> He does not really need it if his diet is good, however if you were to let him have it, it would not do any harm.
> 
> Thing is it's pointless unless he has learnt a little bit about diet and training.


x2 impo you should help him learn about all the carious macros and micros etc and also his Kcals needed etc and how to get them even if it is through supplements so thathe does not just think that by using supplements or even gear for that matter when he does get offered it down the gym or where ever he knows all the basics and has built up a good foundation of knowledge!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Elmo said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 14 (nearly 15 I am reminded) step son who has been weight training. He has now asked for Protein Powder!
> 
> What are your views on this?
> 
> My views are that as a teenager and growing, he should be getting his protein from his diet. From studying sport and exercise I know that there are conflicting views not only on teens training but also taking supplements even like protein powder. But I take it....and even though I'm an adult, I know after a hard workout I should feed my muscles so that theycan repair and grow to reap the benefits of the training.
> 
> Was interested in what everyone else had to say about it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Elmo


Is he in sports? IE wrestling, football, soccer? If he is than I dont see the problem with it. Now if he was asking you for Andros then I could see you being hesitant but protein would be fine.

Maybe he just wants to be like daddy....

I used to stand next to my dad and shave with him, he gave me an old razor without a blade but i was mimicking him.... How cute... :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I agree with Chris. It's just food. There's a lot worse he could be putting in his body.


----------



## Jay-T

i supplamented protein when i was a teenager and done me good


----------



## Jake H

i take 3 shakes a day, easy protien fix for me. Remember its just like feeding him the chicken off a Sunday lunch lol.

im 15 btw


----------



## Falconski

I start weight training with me dad when i was 16, and started taking protein sups around the same time. Did me zero harm at all, as the lads have said is worse things he could be doing ie smoking,drinking excessively etc etc


----------



## minimouse

my boy is on ritlin the doc told me to give him a bit of proteen powder to help manage his wieght and he's 9. It has to be better for him than coke a cola.


----------



## BassJunkie

I'm 16 and I take whey, nothing bad happened to me so far


----------



## Jake H

BassJunkie said:


> I'm 16 and I take whey, nothing bad happened to me so far


apart from protein farts - they're lethal lol.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I ahve read a few studies that say if you drink whey before 18 yo. you are 75% more likely to be gay.... J/k

You're cut jake... Keep up the good work bro.. you have a good frame to add to


----------



## delhibuilder

Elmo said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 14 (nearly 15 I am reminded) step son who has been weight training. He has now asked for Protein Powder!
> 
> What are your views on this?
> 
> My views are that as a teenager and growing, he should be getting his protein from his diet. From studying sport and exercise I know that there are conflicting views not only on teens training but also taking supplements even like protein powder. But I take it....and even though I'm an adult, I know after a hard workout I should feed my muscles so that theycan repair and grow to reap the benefits of the training.
> 
> Was interested in what everyone else had to say about it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Elmo


ive had them since 13, as long his water intake is increased its fine.


----------



## cecil_sensation

iron head case said:


> Hi there,
> 
> as a gym owner i have been asked this many times before.
> 
> Protein powder is just the same as eating chicken or fish etc,
> 
> If he is serious about his training, i cant see any harm in having a shake or 2 per day.
> 
> This will boost his protein intake and help his muscles recover and grow back bigger.
> 
> This will not harm him in anyway and i would much prefer 1 of my kids training serious
> 
> and taking care of their nutrition, rather than smoking and drinking or taking drugs.
> 
> Make sure he is having good guidance with his training plan.
> 
> Be proud of him and support him.


i defo agree with this, if wont do him n e harm, but long as u help guide him with his traing and diet (if he needs it) he will be fine, when i first got into body building i didnt have n e 1 to guide me at all, ad to do all my own research ect, so guide him he will b greatful 4 it. :beer:


----------



## Joshua

Protein powder is fine - I was also on it from age 13. I also know a guy who gives his 5yr old son protein shakes. It is just like ultra clean food. My only caveat to this is including protein powder in one's diet is no excuse for a sloppy diet, but I am sure that you can guide him well on building a great diet (essential fatty acids, veg, fruit, etc).

J


----------



## Darylbethyname

i'm 16 and use protein powder when i'm away to sup my diet, when i'm at home though i just eat food cause its cheaper (cause my parents buy it) and taste yummy


----------



## anabolic ant

keep the amount lower than what a fully grown adult takes...at 15 i'm assuming he's still pretty lean and slim...???

no point in overloading his kidneys at this age!!!!

give him half of what is recommended!!!!

and really...the best advice and i think somebody has said it already is:

he should be getting enouhg nutrients from his food...providing he gets his food regurlarly and it is of course a balanced meal each time...then everything he needs will be in that(15 yr old boys have been on this sort of diet since the start of time,never did anyone bad)...i only give my 15 year old a half amount protein drink every now again when he's around!!!!

i'm sure he wont miss em...try again when he's 16 and over!!!


----------



## Bulkamania

Nah mate, it's completely fine. It's just the same as the protein off other foods, but it's much easier and quicker to get down your neck :lol:


----------



## Elmo

Hiya

Thanks for all your feedback, sorry I haven't been on for a while

Yes, he's into sports when not on his xbox 360!! Can it help in thumb growth???!!

He has started going to a miners gym near where he lives and is really in to training. He's not really a scrawny lad but he asked because he thought it would help with the training he was doing but he doesn't really understand about diets etc yet! I don't think he really gets a proper diet either.

Thanks again everyone, will feedback to his dad


----------



## standardflexer

Get him on tren and test throw in some hgh and slin he will be just fine.

Just playing I used to go to the gym from the age of 6 with my dad on the understanding he bought me a shake after he had trained, used to think they tasted better than the shakes you get from some fast food retailers. 12 years on I am fine.


----------



## shadow sniper

Jake H said:


> apart from protein farts - they're lethal lol.


haha protien farts fun when ur bird tryin to sleep hahaha


----------

